
Facebook sues analytics firm Rankwave over data misuse - dominicr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/10/facebook-rankwave-lawsuit/
======
dominicr
Facebook seems to be dressing this up as “we care about your data” but what
the suit really seems to say is that Facebook were fine with the data use up
to the point where Rankwave started using it for advertising & insight
services and became a competitor.

